# Answer To Big Rock Candy Mountain



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 26, 2020)

Obscure but fantastic sequel to a classic song!! Very rare depression era recording.


----------



## Bushpig (Apr 27, 2020)

Neat! Much better than the kiddie versions of the original.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 28, 2020)

Juan Derlust said:


> That's a good one - thanks for sharing. Fisher Hendley and his Carolina Tar Heels! That woman you're married to - does she perform it? Have you put some of her stuff up on here or am I ready for memory care?



No she only does Will Smith covers.


----------

